# Anyone watching the debates?



## MASQ (Sep 24, 2012)

anyone watching CNN? how are they getting the real time info for that graph of Colorado undecided voters? it seems like that isnt possible.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup. And I believe the President just admitted we were on the verge of another Great Depression. Can't believe he admitted that. For me that confirms that we still ARE on the verge of another Great Depression. So glad to have joined the prepping movement.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, I think Romney is really trying to pander to the Libertarian and Moderate voters out there. He keeps talking about giving the power back to the States.


----------



## MASQ (Sep 24, 2012)

it definitely seems like he is pandering, if how much i believe him though. he is just another bureaucrat.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I think most Libertarians see through it all. I know I can't be won over by the Republicans, especially after what they did to Ron Paul's Maine delegates at the convention. I will NEVER vote for a Republican candidate again. NEVER.

Of course, I can't in good conscience vote for Obama either.


----------



## MASQ (Sep 24, 2012)

i dont like romney either. i am just more afraid that if i dont vote for him, then obama will pull a castro and i may not have a chance to vote again. that is all that i am voting for in this election. i do not believe that either of them know what they are doing. but voting for romney because i want that chance to do it again for someone better.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

And they're all friends on stage at the end of the debate. Weird.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

i didn't see the debate , I don't think it was aired here in Britain, and most of it would have gone over my head anyway as America's internal affairs are mostly a mystery to me.
But I'd have been interested to see if the important subjects of Iran/Afghanistan/Israel and middle east policy came up, or whether they skated over them


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> Yup. And I believe the President just admitted we were on the verge of another Great Depression. Can't believe he admitted that. For me that confirms that we still ARE on the verge of another Great Depression. So glad to have joined the prepping movement.


Certainly the US national debt has gone from 10 trillion when Obama took over, to a current 16 trill, so maybe his talk of a Great Depression is his way of trying to fool people into thinking that there's nothing he or anybody alse can do to stop it because it's "inevitable". 
That's defeatist talk, so if Romney can put forward a solution to stop it, that'll win him votes.


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> i didn't see the debate , I don't think it was aired here in Britain, and most of it would have gone over my head anyway as America's internal affairs are mostly a mystery to me.
> But I'd have been interested to see if the important subjects of Iran/Afghanistan/Israel and middle east policy came up, or whether they skated over them


There's a series of debates over the next couple of weeks, I think the final one is on foreign policy. One of the UK channels is airing it but I'm not sure which one - nothing special, Channel 4 or something, we've just got a Freeview box. I'm going to be watching it all on Youtube instead when I've got the time though. Not really practical to watch it in real time from the UK as it's the middle of the night for us!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah and most of it will probably be US domestic policy talk which i wouldn't understand anyway, so I'll probably just glance at newspaper reports and youtube clips of what was said about important mideast stuff..


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

How interesting that a Republican candidate can stand up on stage and talk about how important education is one breath and then talk about cutting PBS funding in the next breath. For a lot of low-income kids (including myself), PBS educational programming is the only preschool education they get.

Maybe if we stopped funding Romney and Obama's crooked Wall Street friends and bankers, funding PBS wouldn't seem like such a burden after all.

People keep asking me who I thought 'won' the debate last night. My response - certainly not Liberty or the American people.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

preppermama said:


> How interesting that a Republican candidate can stand up on stage and talk about how important education is one breath and then talk about cutting PBS funding in the next breath. For a lot of low-income kids (including myself), PBS educational programming is the only preschool education they get.
> 
> Maybe if we stopped funding Romney and Obama's crooked Wall Street friends and bankers, funding PBS wouldn't seem like such a burden after all.
> 
> ...


PBS is so heavily funded by large donors and the FED that they don't need any general public donations they beg for on each show.

I say cut the FED input and they'd still be OK, just not millionaires anymore.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I just watched a 10-minute vid of the debate on AOL, they titled it "ROMNEY WINNER OF FIRST DEBATE"
As I expected, they were just bickering with each other, each of them saying they were right and the other guy was wrong.
It's a pity all the facts can't be fed into a computer so IT could tell us whose right and wrong..


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I almost split my gut watching Romney giving the O a tongue lashing last night. O had is face looking down at his shoes like a little kid getting his but chewed out by dad for being a very bad boy. Won't vote for Romney ? So you must be voting for O. That will put you in the goobernut chain system without a doubt. All O has done for the last four years is play golf and spend millions upon millions on his vacations. The only thing the great one has done is to create less jobs, create more depression, and seperate the parties to the point that they may never get back to work together again. IF you need someone to tell you when you need to go to the bathroom , then either move out of the country or vote for O Great one again.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Incidentally, why has no woman ever been a serious contender for the US Presidency?
Other countries have had women leaders in recent times such as Maggie Thatcher, Golda Meier, Mrs Bhutto, Australia, Germany and that Argentina woman, but never America!
And I don't think there's even been an American woman *vice*-president either!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> i didn't see the debate , I don't think it was aired here in Britain, and most of it would have gone over my head anyway as America's internal affairs are mostly a mystery to me.
> But I'd have been interested to see if the important subjects of Iran/Afghanistan/Israel and middle east policy came up, or whether they skated over them


Funny. Our affairs are a mystery to most Americans, too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't watch any of the debates. Matter of fact, I don't listen to either one of them. I already know all I need to know about both.

I wish I were allowed to ask the questions. Here are some I would ask:

1- Have you read the founding documentation of this country and the history behind it?

2- Are you aware of the fact that the constitution specifies what the federal government is allowed to do, and that the federal government is not allowed to do a single thing outside that framework, and that doing anything else is unconstitutional?

3- Are you aware of the fact that your oath of office is more than just some silly little ritual?

I'd say those would be fair questions. I also think they should be the very first questions asked.

Every single thing they discuss is on the outside of the constitutional boundaries.

PBS? Is it constitutional that we pay for that? Nope. Sorry, gotta go. I grew up on Sesame Street, as did all my friends. Beside the point. 

The wars we are in? Sorry, packing up and coming home. Don't blame the Taliban for the servicemen killed in Afghanistan, and don't blame Hussein for the ones killed in Iraq. Blame the politicians who put them there. You can blame those who control G.H.W. Bush, or you can go even further back and blame R. Nixon, if you like.
Whatever you do, don't blame the founding fathers. They set it up so that we wouldn't be getting involved in all this garbage.

The federal government was to be extremely limited, and all else was up to the states and the individuals. That is called Liberty. Most of us don't want liberty, we only want to negotiate the amount of tyranny.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Incidentally, why has no woman ever been a serious contender for the US Presidency?
> Other counties have had women leaders in recent times such as Maggie Thatcher, Golda Meier, Mrs Bhutto, Australia, Germany and that Argentina woman, but never America!
> And I don't think there's even been an American woman *vice*-president either!


What difference does that make? Yes, we all honor Maggie, but because of her leadership and displayed character, not because of her gender. 
The idiot de jour is in office because so many people wanted to vote for race. I think that just about sums up all we need to know about that mentality.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Romney clearly kicked the Kenyan's butt. Romney also came across with clearly conservative views of America and it's government.
The wife and I always watch this kind of programing on C-Span so we do not have to put up with the nattering nabobs of "mainstream" media.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Lucky Jim. Are you talking about General Mc Cain ? He was a fighter pilot shot down in Nam. I don't like him, but he kinda knows where the straight is and also what ships we really have in our Navy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> And of course Johnny "Gramps" McCain was no serious contender because he was 10 years too old, he's a nice guy but the Reps must have been nuts to field him and hand victorry to Obama on a plate, it's amazing they hadn't got anybody better.
> Scenario if McCain had become Pres-
> AIDE- "Wake up Mr. President, the Russians are coming across the Bering Strait!"
> MAC- "Huh? What? Where's the Bering Strait? Okay scramble our Curtiss Jenny squadrons, order Custer to gallop north with his command, and tell Nimitz to sail the Lexington, Yorktown and Enterprise to intercept"


With all due respect, jim, Captain John McCain is a hero to us Vietnam veterans for the torture and ill treatment he endured while a prisoner of the North Vietnamese. Because his father was a famous Admiral, John was offered an early release by his captors but he refused and insisted that those who had been there longer be released first.
The man has true character, a trait that is found lacking in Washington.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> Lucky Jim. Are you talking about General Mc Cain ? He was a fighter pilot shot down in Nam. I don't like him, but he kinda knows where the straight is and also what ships we really have in our Navy.





rice paddy daddy said:


> With all due respect, jim, Captain John McCain is a hero to us Vietnam veterans for the torture and ill treatment he endured while a prisoner of the North Vietnamese. Because his father was a famous Admiral, John was offered an early release by his captors but he refused and insisted that those who had been there longer be released first.
> The man has true character, a trait that is found lacking in Washington.


Like I said, he's a nice guy but was too old to be Pres and most of the American people must have thought so too because they never voted for him..
John Kerry was a gunboat leader in Nam but the US public still voted for Bush, maybe they don't like war heroes?

PS- I like war heroes, for example I did an interview by e-mail with Nam Huey pilot Robert "Chickenhawk" Mason for my wargame club last year..

*PS- okay I've deleted my earlier post because on second thoughts it was disrespectful to McCain*


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I am going to vote for Romney just to try to buy some time by avoiding obama care. If Romney wins, I'll start trying to get him out Nov 7th. I'll be buying a lot of Ron Paul books to give out as Christmas presents. We have to get people thinking in the next four years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> And of course Johnny "Gramps" McCain was no serious contender because he was 10 years too old, he's a nice guy but the Reps must have been nuts to field him and hand victorry to Obama on a plate, it's amazing they hadn't got anybody better.
> Scenario if McCain had become Pres-
> AIDE- "Wake up Mr. President, the Russians are coming across the Bering Strait!"
> MAC- "Huh? What? Where's the Bering Strait? Okay scramble our Curtiss Jenny squadrons, order Custer to gallop north with his command, and tell Nimitz to sail the Lexington, Yorktown and Enterprise to intercept"


The same thing was said of Reagan. I don't defend McCain because I like him any more than I like any other anti-constitutionalist such as Obama or Romney, I say that because the age thing makes no sense. 
Dr. Paul is no spring chick, but he would have been much better at steering us away from the rocks, if it were possible to fight both parties in congress. And, he would have had to fight both, as both parties and all of the media would have been against him all the way. Fortunately, we have a nation of ignorant, commercial-controlled people who prefer sound bites and conjured issues over procedure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> John Kerry was a gunboat leader in Nam but the US public still voted for Bush, maybe they don't like war heroes?


John Kerry was not a war hero. His fellow officers and men who served with him made that abundantly clear.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> John Kerry was not a war hero. His fellow officers and men who served with him made that abundantly clear.


I heard he once turned his boat into enemy fire to go rescue a green beret in the water.
The image his publicity people painted of him was as a Rambo taking his boat down enemy rivers at full throttle, fearlessly hosing down Charlie's waterside villes with machine-gun fire, dunno how true that is..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Stolen Valor sums it up.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm reading up on the candidates, what chances have the Libertarian/Green/Constitutionalists got?
Is Obamas running mate Joe Biden any good? And what about Romney's running mate Paul Ryan, is he any good?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PS-I've deleted my earlier post about McCain because on second thoughts it was disrespectful to him, I was just trying to be funny but flopped, he flew downtown (over Hanoi) in Nam which makes him a hero..

_Navy pilot John McCain_


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You seem to be an OK guy, jim. That's one reason I didn't fly off the handle.
Whether or not a person agrees with McCain's politics, there should be no doubt about his love of country.
One thing I will always remember about my time in Vietnam was our base camp was just south of the DMZ, and our jets would come over headed north, into the belly of the beast. And then a while later, some would come back.
The F4 Phantoms always left a smoke trail, and I'll never forget the day one came back smoking more than usual. It was mid day and the pilots ejected when they saw our base. We sent out a patrol and brought them in. Two very happy guys. I've often wondered in the ensuing years if they survived their tour of duty and made it home.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I figured the humor, Jim, I simply dead-panned.

On a serious note, it is very much against forum etiquette to ever, EVER, delete or alter a post after someone has posted after it. 
Faux pas, Jim, faux pas! 
Tsk-tsk!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> .. it is very much against forum etiquette to ever, EVER, delete or alter a post after someone has posted after it.
> Faux pas, Jim, faux pas!
> Tsk-tsk!


Why? You'd prefer i left my post up badmouthing McCain?
I can put it back if you like..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ..One thing I will always remember about my time in Vietnam was our base camp was just south of the DMZ, and our jets would come over headed north, into the belly of the beast. And then a while later, some would come back.
> The F4 Phantoms always left a smoke trail, and I'll never forget the day one came back smoking more than usual. It was mid day and the pilots ejected when they saw our base. We sent out a patrol and brought them in. Two very happy guys. I've often wondered in the ensuing years if they survived their tour of duty and made it home.


Was it Da Nang? Do you remember the year? I'll look up the Nam ejection lists to see if i can track them down..


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

If I haven't said so already, thank you for your service, rice paddy daddy. My daddy was a Vietnam-era Marine so I have a lot of respect for you guys. 

Personally I liked your nickname for John McCain, Jim. It gave me a chuckle. I liked John McCain a lot until he tried to run for president. It seems like the party got a hold of him and changed him into something he really wasn't.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Was it Da Nang? Do you remember the year? I'll look up the Nam ejection lists to see if i can track them down..


We, the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized) were the northern most in the northern most province, Quang Tri Province. Da Nang was way south of us. We were along the DMZ (the demarcation line between North and South).
Nobody but us, some Marines (Semper Fi my friends) and a Special Forces detatchment out on the Loatian border. My base camp was about 8 miles south of The Z, or just a few seconds as the jet flies. 
It was summer, 1970. The F4 could have been out of Da Nang, Ton Son Nhut, or from a carrier on Dixie Station.
Those jet jockies had some courage, all right!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This one is May (not summer) but it's the only one that seems to fit the bill for 1970-










Full 1970 ejection listing- f4 phantom* 1970 - 1974

PS- What was the name of your base, was it called 'Quang Tri'? If I knew it's exact location I could look it up on google earth and post a screenshot..
And what was your company and battalion? there might be pics of it i can find around the net.

Some pics of Quang Tri here- http://www.gjt.cz/includes/military/VIETNAM/VIETNAM.htm


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only thing that shows up on google earth is the remnants of the old air strip at what the Vietnamese now call Ai Tu. The base camps in the area were obliterated during the Easter Offensive in 1972, after the Brigade had left. The ARVN's were tasked with defending the border and I remember watching on TV at home as they threw down their weapons and ran away.
I was on Camp Red Devil at first, when the Marines left we took over their HQ base - Quang Tri Combat Base. Our Brigade also had outposts at C-2, A-4, Dong Ha, Dong Ha Mountain, and some smaller fire bases out Highway 9 toward Khe Sahn.
If you are interested to see the countryside you can google earth Ai Tu (where Quang Tri Combat Base was) and then scroll around. We were responsible for the whole DMZ from Laos to the South China Sea.
Also of interest may be FSB Pedro, Camp Vandegrift, and the Navy River Patrol and SEAL base at the mouth of the Qua Viet River.
I belong to the Society of the Fifth Division, there's lots of photos, links, history, etc. Our website is
http://www.societyofthefifthdivision.com/


----------

